# disposing of emulsion



## inkpony (Aug 4, 2008)

Hi. I have a few questions:
* how do you dispose of your emulsion?--the stuff remaining in the scoop coater after application.
* when reclaiming screens, how do you dispose of that waste water? 

and, where do you store your emulsion? I have Ulano QLT. 

thanks.


----------



## thutch15 (Sep 8, 2008)

I just water down my emulsion and dump it down the drain. You need to check with local codes though...I live in a small town. I just store my emulsion in a cool, dry, dark place.


----------



## RichardGreaves (Nov 7, 2006)

It is elemental in screen making that when you develop screens, the image area dissolves and rinses down the drain.

As you use your container of QLT, lets say half of it goes down the drain when you develop screens. The other half goes down the drain when you reclaim the mesh.

If you're not sending waste water down the drain, you've got hard work ahead of you.

Scrape emulsion left over from coating back into the bucket.

*Ulano storage suggestions*
Room Temperature Storage 68°F to 75°F (20 - 25°C)

With longer storage of coated screens, the emulsion can absorb humidity from the environment. It is therefore advisable to dry again prior to exposure.


----------

